# Yellow Bird



## leo (Jul 12, 2007)

or reaching way out with a P and S Oly

UPS brought me an extender yesterday so I could connect my 1.7 tel con lens to my SP550 UZ ... and here is the 1'st test taken at max reach
Reach = 18X zoom x 1.7 or 504mm x 1.7 ..... either way you look at it it's an awesome reach for a Point and Shoot camera

Oly SP550UZ w/1.7 telcon, F 4.5,S 1/50, ISO 50, Handheld, RAW


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats on the new TC. You did good with it too.


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a great shot Leo.  Looks like the TC works very well...handheld too....you are steady.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 12, 2007)

Neat shot, Leo.  I like the way the yellows mirror each other!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful shot of a very pretty (and   hungry also) yellar bird


----------



## Hoss (Jul 12, 2007)

Good job.  Impressive handheld shot.  Point and shoots can do some great stuff.  Thanks for sharing the photo and equipment info.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Jul 12, 2007)

*Would you beleive .... IS,.... this*



> handheld too....you are steady.



 is the 1'st camera I have had with IS ..... but it won't be the last

As shaky as I am the decent shots I get HH are few and far between

Thanks all for the comments

I do really like the IS feature, 2 pics w/decent focus out of 8 taken is definitely a keeper for me

Here is the other one, same set up and EXIF ... except ... S 1/60  ..on this shot


Hungry  ......  You ought to see them attack it during the winter months


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2007)

Great shot of a goldfinch Leo!! Even if his topknot ain`t combed!


----------

